# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  خوااااهش میکنم کمکم کنییید تا خودمو نکشتم

## Panizz

سلام دوستان
من کلاس فقط ریاضی و فیزیک میرم چون خیلی ضعیف بودم و خداروشکر خیلیم نتیجه داده تا به اینجای کار.
زیستو شیمیو بخاطر مشکلاتی که هست نتونستم ثبت نام کنم.و الان احساس میکنم بدون کلاس هیچ چیزی از این دوتا درس حالیم‌نمیشه..پیشنهاد شما چیه؟؟کسایی که کلاس نرفتن چیکار کردن که درصدشون بیاد بالا؟ خیلی حالم بده و پشیمونم
(عنوان تاپبک درحد مزاح)حالا بیاید حمله کنیدا

----------


## mlt

عنوان تاپیک ها جدیدا خیلی عجیب شده(مشکلی که داره منو از عرش به فرش میرسونه)(کمک کنین تا خودمو نکشتم)

----------


## Panizz

> عنوان تاپیک ها جدیدا خیلی عجیب شده(مشکلی که داره منو از عرش به فرش میرسونه)(کمک کنین تا خودمو نکشتم)


فشار کنکورو هیچوقت دست کم نگیرید!

----------


## AmirHossein2016

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Panizz


سلام دوستان گلو خوشگل من(دارم بلانسبت چیزتون‌میکنم کامنت بزارید)
من کلاس فقط ریاضی و فیزیک میرم چون خیلی ضعیف بودم و خداروشکر خیلیم نتیجه داده تا به اینجای کار.
زیستو شیمیو بخاطر مشکلاتی که هست نتونستم ثبت نام کنم.و الان احساس میکنم بدون کلاس هیچ چیزی از این دوتا درس حالیم‌نمیشه..پیشنهاد شما چیه؟؟کسایی که کلاس نرفتن چیکار کردن که درصدشون بیاد بالا؟ خیلی حالم بده و پشیمونم


شیمیو بستگی به فرد داره ولی زیستو اصلا توصیه نمیکنم ک کلاس برید*

----------


## V_buqs

> سلام دوستان گلو خوشگل من(دارم بلانسبت چیزتون‌میکنم کامنت بزارید)
> من کلاس فقط ریاضی و فیزیک میرم چون خیلی ضعیف بودم و خداروشکر خیلیم نتیجه داده تا به اینجای کار.
> زیستو شیمیو بخاطر مشکلاتی که هست نتونستم ثبت نام کنم.و الان احساس میکنم بدون کلاس هیچ چیزی از این دوتا درس حالیم‌نمیشه..پیشنهاد شما چیه؟؟کسایی که کلاس نرفتن چیکار کردن که درصدشون بیاد بالا؟ خیلی حالم بده و پشیمونم



پففففففففف اصن کلاس رفتن لازم نبود  :Yahoo (4): 

سایت آلا هست رایگان همه درس هارو داره 
با بهترین اساتید  :Yahoo (4): 
آسیاتکی باشی که چه بهتر رایگان فیلم دیدنش  :Yahoo (4): 

شیمی رو آقای آقاجانی ببین 
زیست هم پازوکی میگن خوبه 

من شیمی رو که کلا صفر بودم  تازه شروع کردم خیلی  عالیه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mlt

بچه ها ریاضی درسی هست که بشه با کتاب خوندن یاد گرفت یا باید معلم تدریس کنه حتما؟

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Panizz


سلام دوستان گلو خوشگل من(دارم بلانسبت چیزتون‌میکنم کامنت بزارید)
من کلاس فقط ریاضی و فیزیک میرم چون خیلی ضعیف بودم و خداروشکر خیلیم نتیجه داده تا به اینجای کار.
زیستو شیمیو بخاطر مشکلاتی که هست نتونستم ثبت نام کنم.و الان احساس میکنم بدون کلاس هیچ چیزی از این دوتا درس حالیم‌نمیشه..پیشنهاد شما چیه؟؟کسایی که کلاس نرفتن چیکار کردن که درصدشون بیاد بالا؟ خیلی حالم بده و پشیمونم


الان نظام جدیدی؟*

----------


## V_buqs

> بچه ها ریاضی درسی هست که بشه با کتاب خوندن یاد گرفت یا باید معلم تدریس کنه حتما؟



ریاضی تخته سیاه یا مهروماه + فیلم های امینی راد + حل تست  و تمرین و دوره غیر ممکنه زیر 60 بزنی  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Panizz

> *
> 
> الان نظام جدیدی؟*


بله

----------


## arefeh78

*یا خداا حالا ما گفتیم چی شده*

----------


## mmr

یه جوری تاپیک زدی من گفتم الان داره از لبه پشت بوم برا ما تایپ میکنه !

----------


## khate

> یه جوری تاپیک زدی من گفتم الان داره از لبه پشت بوم برا ما تایپ میکنه !


من خو اومدم وصیت نامه رو بگیرم ببرم برا خانوادش :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## khate

خاستم کمکت کنم ولی چون اسم تایپیتکت  استرس زا بود کمک نمیکنم :Yahoo (20):  عزیزم والا من دقیقا اینجور بودم و نتونستم تحمل کنم و رفتم کلاس ولی باور کن هیچ خبری هم تو کلاس نیس فقط وقت و پولت هدر میره فقط یه تلقین الکیه

----------


## Panizz

> خاستم کمکت کنم ولی چون اسم تایپیتکت  استرس زا بود کمک نمیکنم عزیزم والا من دقیقا اینجور بودم و نتونستم تحمل کنم و رفتم کلاس ولی باور کن هیچ خبری هم تو کلاس نیس فقط وقت و پولت هدر میره فقط یه تلقین الکیه


خب تو عقل مام خبری از فهم خود ب خود شیمی نیست آخه :Yahoo (50):

----------


## V_buqs

> خب تو عقل مام خبری از فهم خود ب خود شیمی نیست آخه


من جوابتو دادم مثه اینکه نمیخایی انجام بدی  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## saj8jad

ایران ، مهد دلیران!

----------


## B3hism

> بچه ها ریاضی درسی هست که بشه با کتاب خوندن یاد گرفت یا باید معلم تدریس کنه حتما؟


آرش جان برای ریاضی ( و در حالت کلی ، محاسبه جات ) وجود یه معلم برای پر کردن خلاهایی که از پایه توی این درس داری خیلی میتونه کمک کنه .
خلاقیت توی دروس محاسباتی ، حرف اول رو میزنه و خب هیچ معلمی نمیتونه خلاقیت حل مسئله رو به شما یاد بده و این فقط از عهده ی کتاب بر میاد چون شما رو وادار به فکر کردن میکنه .

----------


## n3gin2000

سلام استارترعزیزمتاسفانه لحن درخواستتون اصلامناسب نبوده :Yahoo (31):  :Yahoo (31):  :Yahoo (31): 
به هرحال :اگه دنبال کلاس درس هستیدبرای زیست وشیمی میتونم شیمی آلاروبهتون پیشنهادبدم وکلاس آنلاین رایگان دکترهاشمی اینم لینکهاشhttp://sanatisharif.ir/وکلاس آنلاین زیست همراه با دکتر اشکان هاشمی | فروشگاه آنلاین الگووفایل تدریس فصل 8 زیست2 (ژنتیک پایه و ژنتیک گیاهی) تهیه و تنظیم: دکتر اشکان هاشمی | فروشگاه آنلاین الگو

----------


## khate

> خب تو عقل مام خبری از فهم خود ب خود شیمی نیست آخه


اگ واقعا صفری پ بری  کلاس بهتره

----------


## Dayi javad

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط V_buqs


ریاضی تخته سیاه یا مهروماه + فیلم های امینی راد + حل تست  و تمرین و دوره غیر ممکنه زیر 60 بزنی 




داداش همه چی ب همین سادگی ک نیس!

یکی با زدن هزار تست و دیدن 100 تا فیلم و کتاب میبینی 30 هم نمیزنه !
یکی هم با خوندن خوب ی کتاب 60-70 و ... میزنه!

مهم طرف و طرز خوندنش!

منکر این نیستم کسی بخونه نتیجه نمیگیره!

ولی هر کی هم بخونه نباید نتیجه بگیره 


خلاصه ما هم رتبه 1 میخوایم !( منابع کتاب و کلاس و فیلم و ... حالا یا همش یا یکی)
رتبه هزار ( منبع کتاب  و کلاس و فیلم و ... شاید یکی از اینا)
رتبه دو هزار و ......

هم رتبه 500 هزار ! ( منابع کتاب و فیلمم و کلاس و ... شایدم هیچی )


یکی میبینی با 100 تا تست ی موضوعو مسلط میشه !

یکی با 10 تا تست !
ی سری هم توصیه های سال قبل داشتی ک فلان چیزو بگیر بخون دو دور بخون و ... محال زیر 100 بزنی و این حرفا !

تو شدی مث من !

من 4 سال پیش ! ب همه منبع پینهشاد میکردم ! جزوه و... 

ولی خودم لای کتابارو هم باز نمیکردم!

( الانم باز نمیکنم چون برام مهم نیس )

ولی برای تو باید مهم باش !

چون شاید فرصت آخرت باش
پس از دستش نده!
موفق باشین
یا علی_

----------


## V_buqs

> _
> 
> 
> 
> داداش همه چی ب همین سادگی ک نیس!
> 
> یکی با زدن هزار تست و دیدن 100 تا فیلم و کتاب میبینی 30 هم نمیزنه !
> یکی هم با خوندن خوب ی کتاب 60-70 و ... میزنه!
> 
> ...



خلاصه اون ترکیب خوبیه کسی بخاد واقعا میتونه بیاد بالا

----------


## Dayi javad

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط V_buqs


خلاصه اون ترکیب خوبیه کسی بخاد واقعا میتونه بیاد بالا


بر منکرش لعنت داداش ! اگ ترکیب خوبیه خودت استفاده کن تا سال دیگ این موقع در حال خوندن کتاب آناتومی و این چیزا باشی ان شالله_

----------


## mbt.danial

> سلام دوستان گلو خوشگل من(دارم بلانسبت چیزتون‌میکنم کامنت بزارید)
> من کلاس فقط ریاضی و فیزیک میرم چون خیلی ضعیف بودم و خداروشکر خیلیم نتیجه داده تا به اینجای کار.
> زیستو شیمیو بخاطر مشکلاتی که هست نتونستم ثبت نام کنم.و الان احساس میکنم بدون کلاس هیچ چیزی از این دوتا درس حالیم‌نمیشه..پیشنهاد شما چیه؟؟کسایی که کلاس نرفتن چیکار کردن که درصدشون بیاد بالا؟ خیلی حالم بده و پشیمونم


سلام
اول اینکه تو برنامه ریزی تون هر روز زیست بذارید اگر زیستتون ضعیفه
دوم اینکه به جای کلاسمیتونید از درس نامه های مختلف بر اساس سطحتون استفاده کنید
و تست هم بزنید و نکاتشو حاشیه نویسی کنید
بعد از تست هم مرور یادتون نره
موفق باشید

----------


## DR._.ALI

هر وقت صد در 100 خواستی تیغو بزاری رو رگ هات اونموقع بگو بیام یه راه حل خوب بهت ارائه بدم :Yahoo (106):

----------


## V_buqs

> _
> بر منکرش لعنت داداش ! اگ ترکیب خوبیه خودت استفاده کن تا سال دیگ این موقع در حال خوندن کتاب آناتومی و این چیزا باشی ان شالله_


چرا که نه خودم استفاده میکنم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Dayi javad

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط V_buqs


چرا که نه خودم استفاده میکنم 


اصن فهمیدم با این شکلکت کلی فحشم دادی  
 ک ب تو چه و فلان و ... !


ولی خب یک درصدم روت تاثیر گذاشته باشم ک حتی ب خاطر روی منو کم کنی و درصد خوبی بیاری !همین کافیه_

----------


## V_buqs

> _
> 
> اصن فهمیدم با این شکلکت کلی فحشم دادی  
>  ک ب تو چه و فلان و ... !
> 
> 
> ولی خب یک درصدم روت تاثیر گذاشته باشم ک حتی ب خاطر روی منو کم کنی و درصد خوبی بیاری !همین کافیه_


ن بی شوخی منظور خاصی نداشتم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## roz1377

> عنوان تاپیک ها جدیدا خیلی عجیب شده(مشکلی که داره منو از عرش به فرش میرسونه)(کمک کنین تا خودمو نکشتم)


 :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## samin.key

واقعا فقط واسه این اومدم تو تاپیک که یه موضوع هیجانی داشت گفتم یکم سرگرم میشم  :Yahoo (21): .......دوست عزیز توصیم بهت اینه همونطور که دوستان گفتن شیمی آقاجانی عالی هست حداقل برای کسایی مثل من که صفر هستن واقعا جواب داد خدایرشون بده آقاجانی رو  اگرم شیمی متوسطی تسلط با زدن تست بدست میاد در مورد زیست هم من خودم تغییر رشته بودم و تنها چیزی که از زیست بلد بودم این بود که ماده ی ژنتیک و ماده وراثتی در واقع همون dna هست معلم خصوصی هم گرفتم برای این درس ولی همچنان فقط این نکته رو از زیست میدونم  :Yahoo (21):  خودت باید زیست رو بخونی و زدن تست و خوندن درسنامه بهت خیلی کمک میکنه همین ولی یه نکتم هست اگر تو جایی که زندگی میکنی معلمی هست که واقعا طوری درس بده زیست رو که که جوری بفهمی که تا جلسه بعد یادت نره برو کلاسش ولی اگر سطح زیستت نسبتا متوسط حتی باشه فکر نکنم کلاس فایده ای داشته باشه باید خودت کار کنی ( البته نظرم شخصی بود و من بی تجربم واقعا بهتره نظرات بقیه رو هم ببینی)

----------


## Dayi javad

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط samin.key


واقعا فقط واسه این اومدم تو تاپیک که یه موضوع هیجانی داشت گفتم یکم سرگرم میشم .......دوست عزیز توصیم بهت اینه همونطور که دوستان گفتن شیمی آقاجانی عالی هست حداقل برای کسایی مثل من که صفر هستن واقعا جواب داد خدایرشون بده آقاجانی رو  اگرم شیمی متوسطی تسلط با زدن تست بدست میاد در مورد زیست هم من خودم تغییر رشته بودم و تنها چیزی که از زیست بلد بودم این بود که ماده ی ژنتیک و ماده وراثتی در واقع همون dna هست معلم خصوصی هم گرفتم برای این درس ولی همچنان فقط این نکته رو از زیست میدونم  خودت باید زیست رو بخونی و زدن تست و خوندن درسنامه بهت خیلی کمک میکنه همین ولی یه نکتم هست اگر تو جایی که زندگی میکنی معلمی هست که واقعا طوری درس بده زیست رو که که جوری بفهمی که تا جلسه بعد یادت نره برو کلاسش ولی اگر سطح زیستت نسبتا متوسط حتی باشه فکر نکنم کلاس فایده ای داشته باشه باید خودت کار کنی ( البته نظرم شخصی بود و من بی تجربم واقعا بهتره نظرات بقیه رو هم ببینی)


ی توصیه میکنم اگ تو زیست خوندن مشکل داری !

چون میدونم کسی ک بخواد زیست بخونه تا نفهمه درس چی ازش میخواد نمیتونه خوب پیش بره !

کتاب درسیک داشتنش واجب !

ی کتاب میگم بهت ( البته شاید خود مولفشم اینو ب کسی پینشهاد نکنه ) صرفا فقط از اون جهت ک بتونی ی نمونه کلی از هر درس داشته باش !
و بدونی منظور کلی هر تیتر چیه 
کتاب نمودارنامه جامع مهروماه ( تدریس نموداری )
کاری ب داشتن غلط و غلوطاش ندارم اگ داشته باش یا نه !

صرفا فقط واس پیشخوانی 

ینی هر فصلو میخوای بخونی ی دور در حد رو خوانی بخونیش

خوندن خود کتاب درسی روزنامه وار سخت  ! بس ک خر تو خر! کتابش تمام متن کتابو نموداری  آورده و خوبیش اینه ک ( مطمئن نیستم البته  ) نکته های ترکیبی رو نیاورده چون نکته ترکیبی بیشتر وقتا باعث سردرگمی میشه اونم وقتی هنوز کل کتابارو نخونده باشی




کتاب نموداری زیاد تو بازار 
خوب مث خط ویژه 

داغون مث کتابای پدارم فرهادیان ( اینقد نکته و چیزای چرت و پرت گفته ک آدم از زیست میترسه)

فیلم و کلاس اینام برای زیست نرین ک وقت تلف کردن مگ برای ژنتیک !!!!!!



رضا امیر :

هر کسی حداقل تو دوران مدرسه هم ی بار هر کتابو خونده 

دیگ فرق نمیکنه از کجا شروع کنه و ... چون اون صفر نیست ! و حداقل چیزای لازم میتونه ب یاد بیاره


( اینو دیروز بهم گفت  )

گفت فقط بخون 
البته راستم میگ هیشکی از دانش آموزای تجربی نمیشه گفت صفر !_

----------


## samin.key

> _
> 
> ی توصیه میکنم اگ تو زیست خوندن مشکل داری !
> 
> چون میدونم کسی ک بخواد زیست بخونه تا نفهمه درس چی ازش میخواد نمیتونه خوب پیش بره !
> 
> کتاب درسیک داشتنش واجب !
> 
> ی کتاب میگم بهت ( البته شاید خود مولفشم اینو ب کسی پینشهاد نکنه ) صرفا فقط از اون جهت ک بتونی ی نمونه کلی از هر درس داشته باش !
> ...


خیلی ممنون بخاطر پیشنهادتون حقیقتا من واقعا چیزی از زیست نمیدونم چون سال آخر تغییر رشته دادم همینم باعث استرسم شده حتی رو درسای دیگمم تاثیر گذاشته از طرفیم چون اطرافیان کسی مثل من نیست نمیتونن راهنماییم کنن حتما توصیتونو امتحان میکنم بازم تشکر :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Dr.Manhattan

> سلام دوستان گلو خوشگل من(دارم بلانسبت چیزتون‌میکنم کامنت بزارید)
> من کلاس فقط ریاضی و فیزیک میرم چون خیلی ضعیف بودم و خداروشکر خیلیم نتیجه داده تا به اینجای کار.
> زیستو شیمیو بخاطر مشکلاتی که هست نتونستم ثبت نام کنم.و الان احساس میکنم بدون کلاس هیچ چیزی از این دوتا درس حالیم‌نمیشه..پیشنهاد شما چیه؟؟کسایی که کلاس نرفتن چیکار کردن که درصدشون بیاد بالا؟ خیلی حالم بده و پشیمونم


اگر دوروبر كسي درصد بالا داره، ي صحبت مفصلي راجع به قلق خوندن و نكته يابي زيست بپرسيد ازش.
خيلي هارو ديدم اين شكلي راه افتادن تا اينكه n جور منابع پيشنهاد بشه و سردرگمي ايجاد كنه.

اين كانال زيست شناسي رضا امير هم بسيار تعريف ميشه و انگار اشتراك خصوصي هم ميشه گرفت.
دكتر سبطي محاله چيزي رو تأييد كنن و خوب نباشه!
اينم جز اون موارده!

----------

